# Heat loss in PMQ's



## Greenmachine2517 (28 Feb 2012)

I've read other topics on here, and I have seen many other people mentioning about heat loss in the PMQ's. I am in a 3 bedroom bungalow style unit which has been renovated in the last 5 years and I have heat loss around every window in my house. Now, I know there are ways that I can temporarily fix the problem for the winter time (ie. plastic over the windows), but providing proper installation of the windows and throwing on some weather stripping on should be a mandatory part of a renovation. I'm no construction wizard, but it doesn't take a genius to realize that there is a cold breeze moving the curtains in the bedrooms. Having a 3 year old and a 6 month old... heat is somewhat of a necessity.

I'm curious as to how much heat loss I am experiencing due to this issue. Unfortunately, I do not know how to go about this. Furthermore, where the heat is provided by natural gas, it's pushing my gas bill up a fair amount with little to no payoff. I have also read that a lot of folks have issues with a lack of insulation. Again, I can't see it, so I'm not sure if that's a factor... but it wouldn't surprise me.

How unreasonable would it be to request for CFHA to have my windows fixed up with proper weather stripping?

Or perhaps they might be willing to pay a portion of my gas bill for the wasted heat? 

Any input on fixes, or any suggestions as to how I can figure out my heat loss would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2012)

If you don't ask them, you will not get an answer.


----------



## Pusser (28 Feb 2012)

Living in a PMQ is really no different than living with any other landlord.  If there is a problem, report it and ask to have it fixed.  If the landlord (CFHA) can't or won't fix it, start looking for another place to live.  If you can't afford to move, then consider the extra cost of heating as part of the cost of living there (and then decide if you still can't afford to move).

What would you do if you had a different landlord and the windows were not installed properly?


----------



## eurowing (28 Feb 2012)

I sure don't miss my furniture freezing to the walls! Up to the late 80's, that was the norm in both Trenton, then Cold Lake.   It was pretty darn good after the refits!


----------



## JPye (16 May 2012)

Could be more than that too...

Called CFHA back in the winter because our front door area was always really cold. Turns out our heating ducts under the house were incomplete, and we were heating the dirt crawl space below our house, instead of our foyer area and dining room area. They completed the ductwork a couple days later, but I wasn't too happy about all that lost energy. 

Just give them a call, complain. Squeeky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## Danjanou (16 May 2012)

Greenmachine check your PMs


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Greenmachine check your PMs



Last active 18 March.

Just sayin'.......


----------



## Journeyman (16 May 2012)

Probably froze to death in the Q's, and will thaw around mid-June.   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2012)

With the weather we've been having, he should have thawed out in mid-March (strangely enough, when he was last active).  Unless he's out West......


----------



## Danjanou (16 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Last active 18 March.
> 
> Just sayin'.......



Seen  :-[


----------

